# Clinical Psychology degrees in Egyptian Universities...



## zahra_922011

Hi,

I am currently studying an undergraduate degree in Psychology at a university in England (which is where I am from) . I am planning on moving to Egypt permanently in a couple of years and would like to do a postgraduate degree in clinical psychology when I am there.

Could someone please give me a list of universities in Egypt that offer this course to English speaking students as I do not know any Arabic. I have been researching into this endlessly for 5 days now and have not found any course which fits the requirements I have just stated so any help will be much appreciated.

Thanks a lot x


----------



## CatMandoo

I can't answer your question, but if no one else here can either, I have a suggestion. Most universities have a Facebook page. You could try posting there for help. 

Wikipedia also has a list of all the Universities here in Egypt. It also gives links to their websites.

List of universities in Egypt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ArabianNights

Its quite rare for Egyptians universities to teach wholly in English. You only best best are the American or British Universities here, such as the American University in Cairo, have you tried them?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Zara and welcome to the forum.

Good luck in your search.
Maiden


----------



## Whitedesert

The only likely university will be one of the foreign ones, notably, the AUC, or GUC, or BUC or the Canadian one. Psychology is a bit of a chestnut in Arabic culture anyway. Certain "obvious" things are not recognised, even though they exist, so for you to follow on to a post graduate program, coming from a "western" university, I think you will need to stay within that path, unless you are prepared to hear things that may just boggle your mind!


----------



## Sonrisa

YOu might be able to do your degree via the Open University
Psychology | Postgraduate Courses, Masters, Diplomas and Certificates - Open University

I know that some of their courses are available in Eygpt but prices are high, however you are not required to travel back to UK to take up your exams etc.


----------



## Musical

An Egyptian colleague took his degree in Psychology at AUC a few years ago.


----------



## DeadGuy

If it's one of the international universities, then there will be NO Arabic involved in the process, at all, so it won't be a problem.

As for the "local" universities, psychology is a course in medical schools, and 99% of the courses that are taught to med students in local universities are in "English" too (Books are printed in English, but whether it will be taught in English or Arabic will mainly depend on how good a professor's English is).

You were not clear on whether you're looking for ANY university in Egypt, or since you mentioned the Arabic part, then maybe you're looking for local ones? But in case you are considering local university, then it would probably a smart step to check with the UK university where you're studying right now, or any other university that that you'd consider following up with later and see if the local university you might get your courses in is actually recognized in there, cause as far as I know, very few Egyptian universities are actually recognized overseas.

Good luck!


----------

